

Show HN: Real time color previsualisation - roh26it
http://blog.framebench.com/demo-real-time-color-previsualization/

======
sharmaga
Thats one useful tool..all the a/b testing tools that I have used over the
period of time dont have this functionality despite the fact that its super
useful & plays vital role in optimizing conversions. I'm sold guys :)

~~~
roh26it
thanks a lot! :) we're excited about it too!

------
roh26it
The demo link directly: blog.framebench.com/demos/color-previz

------
exeperience
looks good, i am thinking of the way it can make my life easier if I have a
color pallet in front of me to show the exact color there and then!

~~~
roh26it
ya, thats a great idea. thanks! we'll put up the code on github sometime soon.

------
ankit042
Wow!! love the way you all are maintaining gradients

~~~
roh26it
yess! the algorithm allows for a hue replacement allowing for smooth color
changes even in gradients.

------
heydoc
Ya thats nice demo ... great work keep it up

~~~
roh26it
sure will!

------
surabhi924
There's some pixelation around the edges.

------
nns1212
Looks cool!

Nirav

~~~
roh26it
Thanks a lot man! Would love to hear suggestions. We'll be using this in
Framebench(<http://framebench.com>) sometime down the line.

